# 1940 Super Deluxe Columbus Cycle "Roadmaster" Autocycle rescue and bring back



## bobcycles (Oct 26, 2020)

Neat old bike that sat in 'as found' unloved state for over 30 years in a small collection
in Ohio.  Had the opportunity to acquire this one and embark on a 'bring back' to orig of sorts.
As found had Lobdell Monark/Higgins? wheel set... Whizzer fender "bomb" Missing the circular
surround, shabby Seiss lights, painted over guard (chrome was shot it turned out) and painted 
over rack (rack cleaned up 'ok').  Super rough paint front fender and no console buttons...a couple
of very minor cracks in the bar ends but harmless and barely noticeable.
I added a Pat Pending 1940 drumbrake Wheel set, Good year WW tires, nicer orig chrome guard, nice Seiss lights, 
correct 40' profile drop centers,  40' ball end grips, original Fender bomb, and miracle of miracle.... a rare 
black and red with gold pins front fender in NICE original paint to replace the beat front fender on board.
Resulting in a super nice bring back..oh and a rust free hanging cantilever tank (50% out there maybe
are no rust issues)....Bike really had a nice 'survivor' too nice to restore look ...about a 7 on a 10 scale.
Not many of these bikes turn up...  here's some pix of before and after.
Last 2 pics were 'as found'.








































Last


----------



## detroitbike (Oct 26, 2020)

So _that's_ the bike ...
 Looks great


----------



## Dave K (Oct 26, 2020)

Patina perfect!!!   Fender match is unreal.  Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 26, 2020)

@Obi-Wan Schwinnobi's gotta see this


----------



## 1motime (Oct 26, 2020)

Very nice!  You have a real knack of bringing it all together


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 26, 2020)

1motime said:


> Very nice!  You have a real knack of bringing it all together




Thanks all for the kind words!  On a related note the bicycle has found a home with a local 
Calif. collector and is in good hands with a fan of the prewar stuff


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 27, 2020)

Well done Bob!!


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 27, 2020)

Wow a true black beauty , great job bob !!!!!


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 27, 2020)

The idiot strikes again I'm sure..... LoL


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 27, 2020)

Hopefully you stuck it to him good!!


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 27, 2020)

Good on you Bob! Great job, you do amazing things with a little bit to work with!


----------



## sarmisluters (Oct 27, 2020)

You must have owned and found at least 20 hanging tank cantis.  

Madness


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 27, 2020)

Another nice save, from the depths of despair.


----------



## 1817cent (Oct 27, 2020)

Great job putting back together, correctly.  Glad it found a good home.  Beautiful bike!


----------



## catfish (Oct 27, 2020)

Beautiful !!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 28, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> The idiot strikes again I'm sure..... LoL



I sense you really don't like BH!


----------



## frampton (Oct 28, 2020)

Q


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 28, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> I sense you really don't like BH!



What's BH?


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 28, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> What's BH?



Sorry left off an “H”. HBH


----------



## jpromo (Oct 28, 2020)

Nice work, Bob!


----------



## Bill in Bama (Oct 30, 2020)

Sweet..... i’d pass out if i had found it!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 30, 2020)

bobcycles said:


> Neat old bike that sat in 'as found' unloved state for over 30 years in a small collection
> in Ohio.  Had the opportunity to acquire this one and embark on a 'bring back' to orig of sorts.
> As found had Lobdell Monark/Higgins? wheel set... Whizzer fender "bomb" Missing the circular
> surround, shabby Seiss lights, painted over guard (chrome was shot it turned out) and painted
> ...



NICE BOB!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Oct 30, 2020)

GOOD LOOKING BIKE!
NICE THAT IT WAS BROUGHT BACK BY YOU , BOB!
AND FIND A HOME.
THANKS


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 30, 2020)

reaaaaaally sweet bike...
but
can't keep em' all!


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Nov 7, 2020)

Excellent find and work.


----------

